# Zara's second chance by Mya Larose



## mya larose (Sep 10, 2014)

Zara's Second Chance (MF)	
One More Time 1

Categories: Erotic Romance, Contemporary
Word Count: 33,586
Heat Level: SEXTREME
Published By: Siren-BookStrand, Inc.

[Siren Allure: Erotic Contemporary Romance, HFN]

Curvy Zara Miller always knew something or someone was missing in her life. She needed a man who could appreciate her figure and who she could rely on to be there for her. Slowly she fell under Peter Adames's spell and soon her body burnt with a need she thought she didn't have.

She knew only he could satisfy her deepest desire. However, she hid her love for him until she could trust him. After suffering through a bad relationship where her ex picked on her "weight" issue. She didn't know he was already determined to make her his own.

His desire to have Zara's curvy body beneath his reached the breaking point. The uncertainty in her eyes tugged at Peter's heart. He had to convince Zara that he was the right man for her. When he had her in his bed, he planned to keep her there until the past evil struck.

Could Peter convince Zara his feeling towards her was true? Or would the tragic event kill their last chance for love?

A Siren Erotic Romance
http://www.bookstrand.com/files/books/images/ml-omt-zarassecondchance3140523_0146.jpg


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Mya,

Welcome to the Book Bazaar and congratulations on your new book![br][br]KBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KBoards, keep in mind that *self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar*. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard welcome that we place in all book threads. ) [br][br]A brief recap of our rules follows: [br][br]*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function OR our KBoards bookmark function*) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice). [br][br]--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here [br][br]--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days*. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information. [br][br]--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. [br][br]--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread: Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ. [br][br]All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules. [br][br]Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions. [br][br]Betsy & Ann [br]Book Bazaar Moderators [br][br][br][br]*When viewing a thread, you'll see an 'add Bookmark' button near the Reply button. You can use that to add the thread to your bookmarks. To see your bookmarked threads at any time, click the 'Bookmarks' button in the forum header links.


----------

